# Edinburgh, IN CCO (Edinburgh Premium Outlets)



## thebreat (Aug 18, 2007)

I work at the Cosmetics Company Store in Edinburgh, Indiana. I see stuff there every single day, so I'm not sure what would be considered "omg! great deal!" If someone wants to know, just post a question about something and I can tell you if we have it!

Just some good stuff, we have some of the summer holiday 3x lip palettes and also the cool summer eye one as well. Brushes, eyeshadows, lipsticks, lipglasses, chromeglasses, lustreglass, petit glosses, lip gelee, fluidlines, powerpoints, creme colour base, blush, paints, shadesticks, lipglass sets, shadestick sets, paints sets, summer 5 basic brush set, pigments, and etc. are at our store currently, but they don't last long!


----------



## elizs (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Edinburgh, IN CCO*

Do you guys have the barbie line in yet?  I was reading that a CCO in Colorado has it in, and since I"m trying to stay away from your store so I don't max out my CC, I was wondering if you'd gotten those in yet.  I was there roughly 2 weeks ago at max, and didn't see any new eyeshadows or pigments..but hopefully soon!!


----------



## thebreat (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Edinburgh, IN CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elizs* 

 
_Do you guys have the barbie line in yet?  I was reading that a CCO in Colorado has it in, and since I"m trying to stay away from your store so I don't max out my CC, I was wondering if you'd gotten those in yet.  I was there roughly 2 weeks ago at max, and didn't see any new eyeshadows or pigments..but hopefully soon!!_

 
We have the Barbie lipstick, but we haven't gotten the eyeshadow yet. We try to order every single MAC eyeshadow we find, so hopefully we can get it in. We are currently ordering for our next shipment, so cross your fingers!

I don't think we've gotten in any new pigment colors in the past few weeks. We had the one large shipment of them a month or two ago that gave us about 20 different colors, but I know we ordered some for next shipment. Unfortunately that is no guarantee that we will get it in.


----------



## missmarkers (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Edinburgh, IN CCO*

which barbie lipstick did you get in? can you make a list of eyeshadows that you guys have in stock? any msfs? 

i was thinking about heading up there next week.


----------



## missmarkers (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Edinburgh, IN CCO*

also, when do you tend to get in new shipments?


----------



## thebreat (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Edinburgh, IN CCO*

We get shipments once a month. Usually get through them by the middle of the month. It varies a bit from time to time. We have one Natural msf I believe. I won't be able to make an eyeshadow list until I go back. I'm actually taking a holiday today, and I have the day off tomorrow.


----------



## elizs (Oct 5, 2007)

I was in this week and they have Glissade MSF in!!  Close to 40 different eyeshadows including some C-Shock shadows (no bananas, bang on blue, or roming) all the others are there though.  10 pigments or so, ton of glitter liners, shadesticks, lip pencils, softsparkel pencils.  The coture mystrey powder from last year, and a bunch of blushes.  Now is a great time to go there..TONS of MAC GALORE!!


----------



## Debjo1 (Oct 20, 2007)

*CCO at Edinburgh outlets*

I recently went on Thursday to the edinburgh outlets and was amazed at what they had... they had like everything... about 20 different pigments ( accent red was one )... 5 or 6 quads.. boy beauty, corpe de couloure ( or something like that) sweetie cake, take wing and i can't remember what else.. they ahd a couple pattermaker pallettes as well as a few different patternmaker lip pallettes... a few different Mac brow kits...
a dark and not sure what else mineral skinfinish... Glissade MSF and my big find was  Barbie's line of real Doll lipstick..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




There was a lot of fluidlines with Penned being one of them.. haunting, new weed, delphic, ostentatious, blue peep, shade, nightfish etc
My dissapointment was they only had a few shades of studio fix... they had some powders and perfumes by Mac as well as some bags.. plenty of brushes..
Plenty of lipsticks and tubes and shadows... nothing really stood out in the way of shadow to me but they had like 30 different shades
I can't remember what all they had in names but go if you are close. it's definately worth it!


----------



## ratmist (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: CCO at Edinburgh outlets*






  Is this an Edinburgh in America or the Scottish one?


----------



## elizs (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: CCO at Edinburgh outlets*

Its the one in America in Indiana.  They always have a really great selection


----------



## elizs (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: CCO at Edinburgh outlets*

Ok so I went back today..new stuff:
Noveltwist eye palette
C-shock e/s (no bananas, romping or bang on blue)
Springtime skipper
3 quads: corpse de coulur, boy beauty, sweetie cakes, maybe 1 other
Intese eye holliday palette
glissade msf
A herd of blushes & lipsticks
Over 40 e/s's (many are current ie.hepcat, stars n rockets, sushi flower, concrete, swan lake, lots of the lure line & nocturnelle line)
10-15 pigments: Golders green, entremauve, subtle, dark soul, azreal blue, jewlemarine glitter, dazzelray, kitchmas, lovley lilly, & some others
A lot of shadesticks, glitterliners (divine lime, peacocky etc,) lipliners, & softsparkle pencils
Quite a few foundations in different formulas & loose powders
10 or so fluidliners also (new weed, brassy, macroviolet, some other greens & blues)
Good as gold pearlizer
interview purple-X MES
Coture mystery powerd in light

elizabeth


----------



## elizs (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: CCO at Edinburgh outlets*

Ok I went & they have some new stuff.  
5-6 slimshine lippies
4 of the tendertone lip balms
4 quads--boy beauty, take wing, corpse de colour, sweetie cakes
intense eyes palette from last year I think
~30-40 eye shadows most of c-shock some barbie, lots of current colors
~20 pigments
~20 blushes ( creme blushers & sheertone)
10 CCB's or so
herd of fluidliners & lipsticks
a few glissades & some deep dark loose blot powder.

They have a really good selection, definitley worth a trip over there.


----------



## fattycat (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: CCO at Edinburgh outlets*

I wanna have all that ... but I can't (in VN right now ) Hix...


----------



## cricket (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: CCO at Edinburgh outlets*

I was there yesterday. The selection was pretty enormous.

*25-30 e/s, including c-shock, lure, danse, turquatic, and moonbathe, plus some perm shades
*lots of lipsticks, but the only one I really cared about was Rocker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*tons of blushes, some regular and some l/e, and some blushcremes and CCB's
*lots of fluidlines, including all the lure ones, ostentatious, and new weed
*several paints and shadesticks... I meant to get mangomix but forgot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*basically all of the skincare line in the old packaging
*Patternmaker brush set, some sateens and other assorted bags
*Shadestick set from 2006, smokey eyes palette and a lip palette
*Balloonacy, Sweetie Cake, Boy Beauty, Corps Du Coleur, and both Untamed quads, and both Novel Twist Palettes
*Lip pencils, powerpoints, and lots of brushes
*Glissade MSF
*Plushglasses, Chromeglasses, and a couple Tendertones


----------



## TUPRNUT (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: CCO at Edinburgh outlets*

Gosh, I LOVE going there!  I only make it about 2x a year, but it is one of my favorite stops... actually the first stop of the trip.

I only wish you could somehow get these prices online!


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone want to make a purchase for me here? I called and they have Dazzleray and Subtle. PM me please if you are making a trip here. Thanks!!


----------



## emosockpuppy (Aug 8, 2008)

Heres an update of what I saw when I went!


Pigments
Thier where a lot at least 20 total!

accent red
fairylite
dazzleray
night light
kitshmai
viz a violet
violet
lovely lily
dark soul
smoke signal
aire-de-blu
copperclast
jeawl marine glitter
Apricot pink pigment (sweetie cakes 05)

Fluidelines 
I can't remember much more then these but thier where at least seven or eight total. 
ostentaious
brassy 

I saw several petit gloss I think from the sweetie cakes collection didn't look at the names though. 

interview purple x
mi lady
and two other minerlized eyeshadows I think from the 07 holiday collection. 

They did have all three mcqueen paint pots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eyeshadows
typographic, newly minted, Prussian, rondelle, rite of spring, french grey, scence 1, pagan,tuarquatic
purple shower, juxt, bang on blue,fab and flashy, eyepopping, jewel blue, lavender sky, a lot of the lure collection eyeshaodws including; mancatcher, and aquavert, and moonbathe eyeshadows including; firespot, cosmic, claire de lune. They had a lot more but I can't remember everything well worth checking out. 


They had several pallets I think i remmeber seeing well plumed and taking wings along with
boy Beauty pallete from pretty boy collection 06 (have no idea why thought they where only at select locations ?)

sweetie cake quad

One of the formal black 06 holiday eyeshadow palletes don't remember which one exactly.

warm eye patternmaker nordstrom exceusive palette 

Nordstrom patternmater brush sets

Christmas 07 holiday eyeshadow palettes I know they had cool eyes and another one not sure which, They also had the gold and silver brush set all of the lip palletes including one of the formal black 06 lip palletes. They also had one or two of the finery lipstick sets I think tan and coral maybe not sure. 


lipstick
pick maribu is the only name that stood out to me thier wasn't a wide selection of lipsticks, several slimshines and mattenes I remember classic dame and you say tomato but thier where more. thier was one tendertone can't remember which. 

lipglass
There wasn't a wide selection of these either
ciao, manhatten
oi oi oi
eyeshadow

I saw tons and tons of mac makeup bags and maybe two perfumes no nail laquars. They had the wipes and several foundations and creme bases and bluses but i didn't pay much attention to those.


----------



## glowy (Aug 31, 2008)

I went yesterday, and found plenty of fun stuff!

Brush sets for eyes and face (Heirloom).
A couple blushes and Light Flush MSF.
Some foundations and powders, I specifically remember blot powder.
Plenty of eyeshadows (at least 20) and a few eyeshadow quads.
All the McQueen paintpots.
Some fluidlines and paints.
About 15 pigments.
And I noticed a perfume.

I can't really report about the lip items because I never use them, and I just skip over them.

Definately worth the trip!


----------



## Brittni (Sep 1, 2008)

glowy, do you remember if they had Apricot Pink pigment? tia


----------



## glowy (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_glowy, do you remember if they had Apricot Pink pigment? tia_

 
I do remember it because I bought some! =] I think there were at least five more. I'm cringing because I didn't get a chance to properly look for brushes. My boyfriend was rushing me out the door.


----------



## AmandDUR (Sep 10, 2008)

does anyone know if theryre inforcing the 3 of a kind item rule?
i know some places are only letting you get 3 shadows, 3 blushes, etc. now.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 10, 2008)

my cco has a sign up that says 3 of the same item are only allowed to be purchased but i got away with 4 before


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 24, 2008)

if anyone goes to this CCO soon i was informed that there is subtle pigment there if anyone goes could someone pick me up a jar of this? i got paypal and i would really love it


----------



## KYBankerGirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Has anyone visited this CCO lately? I'm trying to decide between this one and the one in Jeffersonville, OH. Thanks!


----------



## AmandDUR (Sep 28, 2008)

i went 2 weeks ago and they had LOADS of stuff.

TONS of pigments, tons of blushes, and brushes. some lipsticks, and a few glosses. brush sets, and a lot of eyeshadow (great LE ones too.)


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 29, 2008)

if anyone goes anytime soon could you pick me up a pigment in subtle?


----------



## See Emily Play (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmandDUR* 

 
_does anyone know if theryre inforcing the 3 of a kind item rule?
i know some places are only letting you get 3 shadows, 3 blushes, etc. now._

 

I went a couple months ago, and they wouldn't let me buy more than three eye shadows of the same finish.  I tried to get four veluxe pearl shadows, and they made me choose three.  I'm not sure if it works the same for blushes, lipsticks and glosses, though.  I would guess so.


----------



## See Emily Play (Nov 9, 2008)

Damn, now I'm tempted to go tomorrow.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Nov 29, 2008)

Has anybody been recently? Do they have any paint pots?


----------



## glowy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacPinkFlamingo* 

 
_Has anybody been recently? Do they have any paint pots?_

 
I went yesterday (11/29/08) and they had the McQueen paint pots.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glowy* 

 
_I went yesterday (11/29/08) and they had the McQueen paint pots._

 
THANKS!!!  Did they have any pigments, MSFs, LE/DC eyeshadows, LE/DC lipsticks, etc.?  Basically did they have anything else good?  LOL!!!  Thank you!  I CANNOT wait to go hauling at Edinburgh again (it is 2 1/2 hours away from me)!!!  My nearest CCO is usually quite a let down.  When I went to Edinburgh I thought I died and went to MAC heaven!


----------



## glowy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacPinkFlamingo* 

 
_THANKS!!!  Did they have any pigments, MSFs, LE/DC eyeshadows, LE/DC lipsticks, etc.?  Basically did they have anything else good?  LOL!!!  Thank you!  I CANNOT wait to go hauling at Edinburgh again (it is 2 1/2 hours away from me)!!!  My nearest CCO is usually quite a let down.  When I went to Edinburgh I thought I died and went to MAC heaven!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No MSFs, I looked for that specifically. Plenty of eyeshadows, pigments, and brushes. I can't really tell you much about the lip products because I don't use them at all. But it is definitely worth the trip! I'm about as far away as you are, and I'm always glad that I make the effort to get there.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Dec 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glowy* 

 
_No MSFs, I looked for that specifically. Plenty of eyeshadows, pigments, and brushes. I can't really tell you much about the lip products because I don't use them at all. But it is definitely worth the trip! I'm about as far away as you are, and I'm always glad that I make the effort to get there._

 
Thank you so much!  I am so excited to get there.  This is my Christmas gift to mysel  I have to save up because when I go, it is a MAJOR haul.  (Last time I spent $500 because my best friend put $200 on her card for me!)  YAY!


----------



## seonmi (Feb 2, 2009)

Has anyone been there recently? My friend is coming to visit me this weekend and I'm thinking about asking her to stop by to pick up some stuff for me. I'm interested in MSFs, blushes, and the 109, 188, 187, 222 brushes. Do they have any of these there? Thanks.


----------



## See Emily Play (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seonmi* 

 
_Has anyone been there recently? My friend is coming to visit me this weekend and I'm thinking about asking her to stop by to pick up some stuff for me. I'm interested in MSFs, blushes, and the 109, 188, 187, 222 brushes. Do they have any of these there? Thanks._

 
I haven't been in a couple of months now, but I know for sure they had the 109 and 222 brushes.  I also know they didn't have the 188 and 187, but things could have changed.  I'm thinking of going in the next week or so, so I will give everyone an update then.


----------



## See Emily Play (Mar 14, 2009)

I just got back from there, and they had a bunch of stuff from the neo sci-fi collection, the blushes, eye shadows and lip glasses, also they had msf naturals in everything by light.  lots of brushes still, but no 187 or 188.  the ones i know for sure they have are the 239, 242, 231, 222, 224, 217, 109, 116, and others that i don't know the numbers of.

oh, also, they had probably 7 or 8 different tendertones, including tread gently.


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi!  I am going to be visiting this CCO (along with the one north of cincy) this friday and I was wondering if anyone has been there in the last few days and if they have anything really great.


----------



## kayley123 (May 23, 2009)

I'm thinking of going here--does anyone know what's there?  Especially in the MSF/Blushes and matte2 or veluxe shadows?


----------



## meggygirl (May 27, 2009)

Okay, you guys are KILLING me. I'm thinking of going out here on Friday and now I'm SOLD! I haven't really been looking for anything old, but the news of pigments, shadesticks, and some of the permanent e/s is incentive enough. Yay!


----------



## See Emily Play (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meggygirl* 

 
_Okay, you guys are KILLING me. I'm thinking of going out here on Friday and now I'm SOLD! I haven't really been looking for anything old, but the news of pigments, shadesticks, and some of the permanent e/s is incentive enough. Yay!_

 
Every time I've gone, they've had tons of pigments, shadesticks and eyeshadows.  If you don't see the shadesticks, ask for them because they usually keep them behind the counter.


----------



## meggygirl (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *See Emily Play* 

 
_Every time I've gone, they've had tons of pigments, shadesticks and eyeshadows.  If you don't see the shadesticks, ask for them because they usually keep them behind the counter._

 
I really wish I'd seen this before I went, because I didn't see any out and didn't ask... Oh well. Picked up pigments in Violet, Viz-a-Violet, Pastorale, and Fairylight. Nice little haul!


----------



## Kitt3n (Jun 23, 2009)

I was just there last Thursday and they had a ton of pigments.  They even had my Museum Bronze pigment!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I remember seeing a few tendertones, some brush sets, 2 McQueen eyeshadows, and a bunch of lipsticks, but it was the case full of pigments that shocked me.  I don't remember them having that many before.


----------



## paperfishies (Jun 24, 2009)

I was there last Saturday. They have a ton of pigments...3 paint pots. quite a few shadows...3 or 4 shadow quads. Some mineralized shadows. Bunch of shade sticks. I bought the last eye kohl in Feline. They had some MSF's. You have to ask to see the liners, shadesticks, brushes and all of that. They had quite a few lipglasses and lipsticks.


----------



## kayley123 (Aug 29, 2009)

Has anyone been here lately?  I'm planning a trip!


----------



## kayley123 (Mar 18, 2010)

Heh Months later...I finally got to go!

Here's what I remember they had--I'm sorry for some of the stuff I'm very vague; I was in a hurry and I had a friend with me who isn't really into makeup, so I had to keep the visit rather short.

Naked Honey Body Wash

MSFs:  
--Sunny By Nature
--Perfect Topping
--Porcelain Pink
--Petticoat
--Blonde
--Brunette
--1 or 2 others that I forgot
--Plus 2 or 3 of the natural/shimmer ones

Mineralize Blush Duos:
--Moon River
--Love Rock
--1 or 2 others I think

a few Mineralize blushes (not duos)

Some blushcremes (didn't look at them at all)

Just a Pinch Gel Blush

Blushes:  a lot!  I don't remember them all probably more than double as many as I remember
--Strada
--Flirt & Tease
--Eversun
--Joyous
--Blooming
--Enough Said
--Spaced Out
--More I don't remember


Pigments (All Original SIZE jars! they had probably 20 or more colors)
--Spiritualize
--Mutiny
--Jardin Aires
--Gold Mode
--Violet
--Vanilla
--Circa Plum
--Golden Lemon
--Cocomotion
--a lot more I don't remember


Eyeshadows--they had probably 30 or so, I don't remember many
--Knight
--Top Hat
--Meet the Fleet
--Pagan? (McQueen, the green one)
--Poison Pen
--Pincurl
--Vibrant Grape (Style Warriors)
--Night Maneuvers
--Illegal Cargo?
--Femme Noir
--more


Some Mineralized Eye shadows (Duos, trios, etc) about 8 or so
--Inter-view
--Outspoken
--dont remember


3-4 Paint Pots I think

a few CCBs

I think 1 or 2 Metal-X shadows

3 or so TLCs (Sticks, Strobe collection ones)

Tendertones--about 8
--Hush Hush
--Take a Hint
--Sweet Tooth
--more

Nail Polishes -- About 8

*Suntints SPF20 Liquid Lip Balm*

     * Just A Smidge - Soft, pastel yellow with multi-coloured pearl
    * Moist Plum - Light lilac with very fine pearl
*Pink Tinge (I think)

*one other


3 Dazzleglasses

Lipsticks:
--A Rose Romance
--Brave Red
--Costa Chic
--I think I saw Impassioned
--Mellow Mood
--don't remember any more

Dame Edna:
--3 lipglasses
--2 or 3 lipsticks (Including Kangarouge)
--don't remember any more

A few tricolor lipglasses, or the swirl kind...

Rose Romance BPs:
--Summer Rose
--Blush of Youth 

Solar Riche Bronzing Powder

Loose Beauty Powders -2

Sheersheen Loose powders--2 or 3

Colour Form Powder--Sun Centered (I think it was that and not the Play on Pink one)

Belightful Iridescent powder

a bunch of shades of the Face & Body Foundations

They had a few quads and palettes but I didn't look closely

If there's anything in particular you want, just ask me and I'll see if I can remember it.  I think I'd remember some of the names of shades if I saw them, but I don't remember them off the top of my head (I have recognition, not recall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## redecouverte (May 9, 2010)

BUMP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am planning to visit for the first time the Edinburgh CCO and I was wondering if anyone has been there lately?


----------



## marusia (May 13, 2010)

Argh, so excited. My sister is taking her bf and buying the max each today for me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They have MSF...the only ones I remember are perfect topping, sunny by nature, blonde, brunette, and refined (there was one more though I think).

For eyeshadow sets they had:
mystic cool
devil may dare
smoke and mirrors
sorceress

and then for piggies or lippies, I have no idea, but I want her to check out the mineralized blushes to see if they have any. I'll post later tonight with what they have. The woman was a doll that I spoke to on the phone, she didn't seem to know a ton about MAC's line, but she was helpful. She even let me hold items for my sister since I'm over 5 hours away.


----------



## marusia (May 16, 2010)

Alright, they also had fun in the sun sets, some brush sets, and these pigments (and a few more.)

jewelmarine
teal
greenspace
cocomotion
museum bronze
jardin aires
bellbottom blue
smokesignal
gilded green
megarich
spiritualize


----------



## Courtney <3 (Jul 7, 2010)

has anyone been there recently? did they have a good selection?

my mom mentioned going there sometime soon so she can go the to levi store, and when i saw this outlet had a cco, i about flipped. it'll be my first time at any cco. so im excited.


----------



## redecouverte (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Courtney <3* 

 
_has anyone been there recently? did they have a good selection?

my mom mentioned going there sometime soon so she can go the to levi store, and when i saw this outlet had a cco, i about flipped. it'll be my first time at any cco. so im excited._

 
I was there last month and I lost my damn mind!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They had great stuff: lots of piggies, stuff from heatherette, fafi, mcqueen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so many collections....I am planning to go back in August 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we should meet up. It would be my first time meeting a specktralite


----------



## Courtney <3 (Jul 11, 2010)

Agh I'm so excited! Me, my mom, and my boyfriends mom are going on Monday!


----------



## MAC.girl (Jul 11, 2010)

Let us know what you find. I'm also planning on going soon!!


----------



## Courtney <3 (Jul 11, 2010)

i will!
hopefully i'll be able to find some good things since its a drive to get up there. 
if i do, im totally going back whenever i get more money


----------



## Courtney <3 (Jul 12, 2010)

i just got home!
i had a blast!
they had heatherette, fafi, and i think either neo sci-fi or style warriors bp
greensmoke paintpot
at least 20 oj pigments
gel blush
all the starflash eyeshadows
alot of quads
two brush sets from last holiday
graphic garden brush set & palettes
alot of lip stuff
all the dc'd tendertones


all in all they had alot!
i was pretty excited.
i cant wait to go back


----------



## MAC.girl (Aug 1, 2010)

Any updates? I have heard that some CCOS got ripe peach in and i was wondering if anyone saw it here?


----------



## Courtney <3 (Aug 29, 2010)

anyone been here recently? taking a trip next weekend as an end to summer thing. id like to have an idea of what they have


----------



## kayley123 (Sep 25, 2010)

I called them today since my mom is down there, and she might pick up something for me!

The lady was really nice and listed all the MSFs they have:
Medium Shimmer
Dark Shimmer
Smooth Merge
Sunny by Nature
Perfect Topping
Blonde
Brunette
Refined
Porcelain Pink
Cheeky Bronze
Triple Fusion


They had Vanilla, Violet, and Circa Plum pigments (I only asked about those since I didn't want to be even more of a pain and ask for a whole list)

Hope that helps some...

I really wanted to ask about Tendertones and Paint Pots...and Lipgelees...


----------



## liibyz (Nov 8, 2010)

Any updates? Planning to stop in a couple weeks.


----------



## liibyz (Nov 18, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## kimmietrinh (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone been here recently? Thinking about stopping by on the way to Chicago.


----------



## emarie (Jul 13, 2011)

Bump!
  	Anyone gone recently? I've been thinking about going soon but it's a two and a half hour drive so I don't want to waste the gas money if there isn't going to be anything good.


----------



## Courtney <3 (Sep 4, 2011)

going tomorrow!!!
  	will update when i get home


----------

